# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Onregelmatig ongesteld, help!

## anoniemjeppe

hoi allemaal,
ik ben jessica en ben 15 jaar oud.
ik ben nu bijna een jaar ongesteld,
de laatste keer dat ik ongesteld was was begin januari, nu is het midden april,
ik heb gelezen dat het eraan kan liggen dat als je op dieet bent het kan storen,
ik doe nu pas net 3 dagen aan een dieet. maar ik word niet meer ongesteld?!
moet ik me nu zorgen maken?

mvg jessica

----------

